# How To Tell The Mechanism On An Sxk007



## mr_sukebe (Jun 26, 2009)

Just got my SXK007 and very nice it is too.

I understand that there's two versions of the 7S26 mechanism, with the newer being slightly more accurate (supposedly).

My watch back states 7S26-0020 A0, serial number 800279.

Anyone know how to tell which version mine is?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mr_sukebe said:


> Just got my SXK007 and very nice it is too.
> 
> I understand that there's two versions of the 7S26 mechanism, with the newer being slightly more accurate (supposedly).
> 
> ...


a seiko one


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Watch movement number: 7S26

Watch serial number: 800279

Production date: Oct, 1998

This information came from the link, pinned post at the top of the page of the Jap forum.

Yours is an earlier type. The 7S26*B* is the later version


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Shouldn't really matter what version it is. Both are equally good. The latter probably made to cut cost in production.


----------



## mr_sukebe (Jun 26, 2009)

Jeff>

How do I verify the serial number info?

The reason I ask is that this watch was bought THIS week via this ad:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...alenotsupported

If my watch was made back in 1998, I won't exactly be amused.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mr_sukebe said:


> Jeff>
> 
> How do I verify the serial number info?
> 
> ...


It will be a 2008 watch, the production date calculator has trouble with decades for some reason... I have the same issue with my Seiko 300M, it comes up as a 1994 watch when it is most definitely a 2004....

The difference between the two movements is not worth worrying about...


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

I just tried the calculator for mine (7S26-0020, serial number 861155) and it told me it's not on the database yet! I did'nt think it was that new.


----------

